
Smoke pot and test well as a kid? You’re more likely to be an entrepreneur. - sethbannon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/08/12/smoke-pot-and-test-well-as-a-kid-youre-more-likely-to-be-an-entrepreneur/
======
Flakes000
hhmm.. this article make me think..

